# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Обновление конфигурации

## oceano364

Всем доброго дня. Подскажите начинающему пользователю.
платформа 8.3, УТ10.3
скачал обновление 10.3.27.1, но не получается обновиться с 10.3.25.1 пишет файл не содержит обновлений.
что делать? Заранее благодарю.
Безымянный.jpgБезымянный1.jpg

----------


## alexandr_ll

Если скачиваете обновления, то нужно брать все обновления после установленного и обновляться последовательно, можно скачать полную конфигурацию (файл CF), по нему можно обновить , минуя промежуточные

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> что делать? Заранее благодарю.


Есть подозрение, что не верно обновляетесь. Опишите порядок своих действий по шагам.
Т.е
1. Скачал файл обновления
2. Установил обновление
3. Запустил конфигуратор УТ 10.3.25.1
4.... "Что дальше делаете?"

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> Есть подозрение, что не верно обновляетесь. Опишите порядок своих действий по шагам.
> Т.е
> 1. Скачал файл обновления
> 2. Установил обновление
> 3. Запустил конфигуратор УТ 10.3.25.1
> 4.... "Что дальше делаете?"


все верно, потом: 
конфигурация > открыть конфигурацию.
поддержка > обновить конфигурацию.
выбираю файл обновления все дальше тупик.

---------- Post added at 20:51 ---------- Previous post was at 20:49 ----------




> Всем доброго дня. Подскажите начинающему пользователю.
> платформа 8.3, УТ10.3
> скачал обновление 10.3.27.1, но не получается обновиться с 10.3.25.1 пишет файл не содержит обновлений.
> что делать? Заранее благодарю.
> Безымянный.jpgБезымянный1.jpg


ну там же пишет что этот файл содержит обновление для конфигурации 10.3.25.1 и 10.3.26.1 и 2

---------- Post added at 20:53 ---------- Previous post was at 20:51 ----------




> Если скачиваете обновления, то нужно брать все обновления после установленного и обновляться последовательно, можно скачать полную конфигурацию (файл CF), по нему можно обновить , минуя промежуточные


ну там же пишет что этот файл содержит обновление для конфигурации 10.3.25.1 и 10.3.26.1 и 2

----------


## avm3110

> выбираю файл обновления все дальше тупик


Выбираете "ручками"? А в "автоматическом режиме" - обновление само предлагает?

кстати - а ваша платформа (версия платформы) является ли минимально достаточной для нового обновления? Какая у вас сейчас стоит платформа и что указано в реадме нового апа?

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> Выбираете "ручками"? А в "автоматическом режиме" - обновление само предлагает?
> 
> кстати - а ваша платформа (версия платформы) является ли минимально достаточной для нового обновления? Какая у вас сейчас стоит платформа и что указано в реадме нового апа?


да, выбираю сам.
версия платформы 8.3.5.1460, самая последняя вроде.
в реадме новой конфигурации написано: 
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей",
редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы
1С:Предприятие не ниже 8.2.18!

----------


## avm3110

> да, выбираю сам


А ваша конфигурация сильно изменена по сравнению с типовой? Попробуйте сделать типовую демку 10.3.25.1 и потом посмотреть - апниться ли эта демка на новый релиз.

ПыСы. А с 10.3.25.1 на 10.3.26.1 апается? Попробуйте скачать 10.3.26.1 и протестить такой вариант

ПЫПыСы. На самом деле последний вариант платформы - 8.3.5.1443, а 1460 - это тестовая платформа и как вариант может иметь баги

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> А ваша конфигурация сильно изменена по сравнению с типовой? Попробуйте сделать типовую демку 10.3.25.1 и потом посмотреть - апниться ли эта демка на новый релиз.
> ПыСы. А с 10.3.25.1 на 10.3.26.1 апается? Попробуйте скачать 10.3.26.1 и протестить такой вариант
> ПЫПыСы. На самом деле последний вариант платформы - 8.3.5.1443, а 1460 - это тестовая платформа и как вариант может иметь баги


да не особо сильно,там только печатные формы изменены немного и все.
попробовал на этой платформе создать демку 10.3.25.1 но ее даже в списке нету доступных конфигураций. только 10.3.29.1 и выше
я пробовал еще на 8.2 обновится тоже не полувается

----------


## avm3110

> попробовал на этой платформе создать демку 10.3.25.1 но ее даже в списке нету доступных конфигураций


поищи полный дистриб 10.3.25.1, установи его, сделай на нём демку и посмотри будет ли она нормально апаться.
Что-то мне говорит, что у тебя в конфе "собака порылась":blush:

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> да не особо сильно,там только печатные формы изменены немного и все.
> попробовал на этой платформе создать демку 10.3.25.1 но ее даже в списке нету доступных конфигураций. только 10.3.29.1 и выше
> я пробовал еще на 8.2 обновится тоже не полувается


Чё-т я не пойму твоих проблем, обновляйся сразу на 10.3.29.1.CF , не забудь про архивную копию

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> обновляйся сразу на 10.3.29.1.CF


А расскажите алгоритм такого обновления. Типа тупо вначале залить новый cf-ник в базу (процедурой "Конфигурация -> Загрузить конфигурацию из файла") , а затем попробовать накатить объединением собственные изменения или как?

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А расскажите алгоритм такого обновления. Типа тупо вначале залить новый cf-ник в базу (процедурой "Конфигурация -> Загрузить конфигурацию из файла") , а затем попробовать накатить объединением собственные изменения или как?


1. Скачать файл 10.3.29.1.CF
2. Конфигурато - Поддержка - Обновление - Выбор файла обновления- выбираем скачанный
3. Для измененной конфигурации произойдет сравнение конфигураций, где ,осуществив творческий подход, выбираете, что оставить из существующей, а что взять из загружаемой

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> 2. Конфигурато - Поддержка - Обновление - Выбор файла обновления- выбираем скачанный


Минуточку. Вам же выше уже сказали, что на этом шаге никакой возможности обновления нет. Ни при "автоматическом выборе", ни при попытке явно указать файл обновления.


И что делать? :rolleyes:

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Я понял проблему так: не получается обновление с помощью файла CFU (Обновление), и поэтому предложил обновиться через файл CF (полная конфигурация)

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> и поэтому предложил обновиться через файл CF (полная конфигурация)


А чем с Вашей точки зрения cf-ник отличается от CFU в этой части, если и сам CFU "не отказывается" и пишет "этот файл содержит обновление для конфигурации 10.3.25.1 и 10.3.26.1" (см постинг выше).

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Мне кажется, что oceano364 уже давно решил свою проблему, только мы с вами продолжает обсуждать

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> Мне кажется, что oceano364 уже давно решил свою проблему, только мы с вами продолжает обсуждать


нет, не решил, я просто наблюдаю за вашими советами, но пока безрезультатно.
и полную конфу 10.3.25.1 что то неоткуда скачать

----------


## alexandr_ll

> нет, не решил, я просто наблюдаю за вашими советами, но пока безрезультатно.
> и полную конфу 10.3.25.1 что то неоткуда скачать


Ну а вы пробовали обновление через полную конфигурацию 10.3.29.1.cf?

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> Ну а вы пробовали обновление через полную конфигурацию 10.3.29.1.cf?


да пробовал. не помогает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> да пробовал. не помогает


то есть сообщает, что нет доступныx обновлений?
А что в настройке поддержки? Может снята с поддержки?

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> то есть сообщает, что нет доступныx обновлений?
> А что в настройке поддержки? Может снята с поддержки?


да пишет что нет доступных обновлений.
а в настройках написано что конфигурация не находится на поддержке

----------


## alexandr_ll

> да пишет что нет доступных обновлений.
> а в настройках написано что конфигурация не находится на поддержке


для автоматического обновления надо снова поставить на поддержку
например как тут

http://1c-setup.ru/stati-1s/kak-snya...odderzhku.html

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> для автоматического обновления надо снова поставить на поддержку
> например как тут
> 
> http://1c-setup.ru/stati-1s/kak-snya...odderzhku.html


спасибо за ссылку, почитал, но у меня совсем по другому.

----------


## avm3110

> а в настройках написано что конфигурация не находится на поддержке


ВАУ!!!!
А ну-ка ещё раз.... Если конфа "*не* находится на поддержке" то о каком обновлении может идти речьИИ
Обновляться можно *только лишь* если конфа находится на поддержке (на полной или же с возможностью изменений).
Т.е. для вас (если хотите апаться) нужно "возвращать" поддержку (заливать тупо стандартный cf-ник с соответствующей конфой, ставить в режим "с возможностью изменений", залить свои изменения и только потом можно будет апаться.

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> ВАУ!!!!
> А ну-ка ещё раз.... Если конфа "*не* находится на поддержке" то о каком обновлении может идти речьИИ
> Обновляться можно *только лишь* если конфа находится на поддержке (на полной или же с возможностью изменений).
> Т.е. для вас (если хотите апаться) нужно "возвращать" поддержку (заливать тупо стандартный cf-ник с соответствующей конфой, ставить в режим "с возможностью изменений", залить свои изменения и только потом можно будет апаться.


ну я же не знал. говорю же начинающий:) 
можно поподробнее про способ для меня, нужно новую конфигурацию ставить?

----------


## avm3110

> можно поподробнее про способ для меня


Ну как я понимаю, тебе нужно сделать следующее.
1. Сделать выгрузку базы (получить архивную копию базы в виде dt-файла)
2. Сохранить свою конфигурацию ввиде cf-файла.
3. Найти типовую конфигурацию УТ 10.3.25.1 
4. Заходим Конфигурация => Загрузить конфигурацию из файла: и указываем типовую конфигурацию
5. Разрешаем изменения, но при этом не снимаем с поддержки (читай  http://1c-setup.ru/stati-1s/kak-snya...odderzhku.html )
6. Через "Сравнить и объединить конфигурацию" накатываешь все свои желательные изменения из сохранённого тобой cf-файла
7. Далее апаешься в установленном порядке

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ну я же не знал. говорю же начинающий:) 
> можно поподробнее про способ для меня, нужно новую конфигурацию ставить?


УМОЛЯЮ! В НАЧАЛЕ СДЕЛАЙ АРХИВ!
1. Если в конфигурацию не было внесено никаких изменений (или внесенные изменения требуется отменить), необходимо обратиться к исходному файлу поставки конфигурации , например, 10.3.29.1.CF и выполнить операцию «загрузить конфигурацию из файла». Для конфигурации будет восстановлен режим «полная поддержка»;
2. Если в конфигурацию были внесены изменения, которые необходимо сохранить, следует взять файл поставки конфигурации , например, 10.3.29.1.CF и выполнить операцию «сравнить, объединить с конфигурацией из файла». На вопрос «поставить на поддержку?» следует ответить утвердительно. Для конфигурации будет восстановлен режим «поддержка с возможностью изменения».

----------

oceano364 (17.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> Ну как я понимаю, тебе нужно сделать следующее.
> 1. Сделать выгрузку базы (получить архивную копию базы в виде dt-файла)
> 2. Сохранить свою конфигурацию ввиде cf-файла.
> 3. Найти типовую конфигурацию УТ 10.3.25.1 
> 4. Заходим Конфигурация => Загрузить конфигурацию из файла: и указываем типовую конфигурацию
> 5. Разрешаем изменения, но при этом не снимаем с поддержки (читай  http://1c-setup.ru/stati-1s/kak-snya...odderzhku.html )
> 6. Через "Сравнить и объединить конфигурацию" накатываешь все свои желательные изменения из сохранённого тобой cf-файла
> 7. Далее апаешься в установленном порядке


всем спасибо большое. все получилось, конфа на поддержке, но теперь когда я апаюсь дальше ( выше) мои настройки и изменения конфы пропадают. как быть?

----------


## avm3110

> но теперь когда я апаюсь дальше ( выше) мои настройки и изменения конфы пропадают. как быть?


Читаешь внимательно выше написанное. Т.е. перед каждым обновлением:





> 2. Сохранить свою конфигурацию ввиде cf-файла.
> 3. апаешься
> 6. Через "Сравнить и объединить конфигурацию" накатываешь все свои желательные изменения из сохранённого тобой cf-файла


З.Ы. Весьма полезно освоить такой инструмент как "Хранилище конфигурации"

----------

oceano364 (27.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> Читаешь внимательно выше написанное. Т.е. перед каждым обновлением:
> 
> 
> 
> З.Ы. Весьма полезно освоить такой инструмент как "Хранилище конфигурации"


то ли я тупой то ли лыжи не едут. Не понимаю порядок действий.
1) Вот моя конфа 10.3.25.1 на поддержке. 
2) обновляю ее на версию выше. 
3) снимаю с поддержки с возможностью редактирования
4) далее мои изменения пропадают в конфе. 
5) загружаю (сравниваю и объединяю) свой файл, сохраненный раннее в старой конфе.
6) у меня опять становится версия 10.3.25.1

----------


## avm3110

> Не понимаю порядок действий.


Ну ё-ё-ё

1. (начало цикла) конфа 10.3.хх.у *на поддержке с возможностью изменений* и содержит собственные доработки.
2. сохраняете cf-ник
3. обновляете на версию выше, при вопросе что делать с обектами после обновлния отвечаете "оставить на поддержке с возможностью изменений"
4. проводите сравнение и объединение обновлённой конфы с сохранённым файлом, но (и это принципиально важно) объединяете (заменяете) только то, что исключительно ваше, если есть "что-то новое" в обновлении в части вами изменённых, то эти изменения уже вносятся только "ручками", а отчет у "сравнить и объединить" нужен чтобы "напомнить" что конкретно менялось (очень помогают толковые комменты).
5. (конец цикла) сохраняете модифицированную конфигурацию.

----------

oceano364 (27.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 4) далее мои изменения пропадают в конфе.


Объясните, когда пропадают изменения, как вы делаете обновление измененной конфигурации?

----------

oceano364 (27.02.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> как вы делаете обновление измененной конфигурации?


Он видно "автоматом" всю старую конфигурацию накатывает на новую, а нужно при таком объединении "снять все" и только потом "устанавливать" только собственные изменения

----------

oceano364 (27.02.2015)

----------


## oceano364

> Ну ё-ё-ё
> 
> 1. (начало цикла) конфа 10.3.хх.у *на поддержке с возможностью изменений* и содержит собственные доработки.
> 2. сохраняете cf-ник
> 3. обновляете на версию выше, при вопросе что делать с обектами после обновлния отвечаете "оставить на поддержке с возможностью изменений"
> 4. проводите сравнение и объединение обновлённой конфы с сохранённым файлом, но (и это принципиально важно) объединяете (заменяете) только то, что исключительно ваше, если есть "что-то новое" в обновлении в части вами изменённых, то эти изменения уже вносятся только "ручками", а отчет у "сравнить и объединить" нужен чтобы "напомнить" что конкретно менялось (очень помогают толковые комменты).
> 5. (конец цикла) сохраняете модифицированную конфигурацию.


Спасибо вам за помощь, и то что мучаетесь со мной))
но я реально не понимаю что к чему?
вот вы говорите снять все при объединении и потом устанавливать свои изменения. а я даже не знаю где именно искать их, эти изменения

----------


## arccos6pi

4 страницы лень читать
уже был совет позвать программиста?

---------- Post added at 22:15 ---------- Previous post was at 22:12 ----------

надеюсь хоть бекап перед обновлением сделали?

----------


## oceano364

> 4 страницы лень читать
> уже был совет позвать программиста?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:15 ---------- Previous post was at 22:12 ----------
> 
> надеюсь хоть бекап перед обновлением сделали?


резервную копию это само собой)
программиста не хочется, самому интересно разобраться

----------


## arccos6pi

> резервную копию это само собой)
> программиста не хочется, самому интересно разобраться


так все уже разжевали
осталось только показать:)

----------


## oceano364

вызвал сравнение конфигураций, выбрал конфу БД и поставщика. Это и есть мои изменения?

----------


## arccos6pi

да
и судя потому что у вас только печатные формы изменены,ну или может еще макеты компоновки,то лучше это все делать внешними печатными формами/отчетами
и никаких проблем с обновлением

----------

oceano364 (28.02.2015)

----------


## чили

5) загружаю (сравниваю и объединяю) свой файл, сохраненный раннее в старой конфе.
6) у меня опять становится версия 10.3.25.1

Конечно когда опять свой файл грузите версия становится прежней, этого делать не нужно

----------


## oceano364

> да
> и судя потому что у вас только печатные формы изменены,ну или может еще макеты компоновки,то лучше это все делать внешними печатными формами/отчетами
> и никаких проблем с обновлением


эммм. не особо понятно,что значит внешними печатными формами и отчетами.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> эммм. не особо понятно,что значит внешними печатными формами и отчетами.


Почитайте, например здесь http://infostart.ru/blogs/157

----------

oceano364 (02.03.2015)

----------


## arccos6pi

> эммм. не особо понятно,что значит внешними печатными формами и отчетами.


тогда советую пока отложить обновление и начать изучение основ платформы

----------

oceano364 (02.03.2015)

----------


## oceano364

Всем спасибо за помощь. Обновил конфу с сохранением своих изменений. Обновился сразу одним файлом на 10.3.31.3, указал там в настройках, где именно мои изменения, чтобы они сохранились с приоритетом из основной конфигурации.   
буду дальше разбираться в 1с с платформами, отчетами и хранилищем.)

----------

